# Problème compte Mail



## jeje57155 (12 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous, 

J'ai une amie qui à un soucis et je n'ai pas de réponse à son problème, du coup j'espère qu'il y aura des personnes qui sauront m'aider ...

Mon amie c'est récemment acheté un ipad mini 3, et depuis hier elle à un problème avec la liaison de son compte mail wanadoo, impossible de relever le courrier ou envoyer un mail sur ses Idevices (iphone et ipad) il donne un message d'erreur qui dit qu'il y à un problème avec l'identifiant ou le mot de passe.
Pourtant sur son ordinateur, sur le site pour lire ses mails aucuns soucis, le mot de passe et l'identifiant fonctionne.

J'ai supprimé la liaison du compte à l'application mail et je l'ai de nouveau rentré et ça ne marche toujours pas, pourtant les identifiants sont les bons ... et mise à jours 9.0.2

Si quelqu'un à une idée parce que moi personnellement je suis perdu

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## panany (14 Octobre 2015)

meme probleme ^^


----------



## jeje57155 (15 Octobre 2015)

Ah ok, merci beaucoup pour l'info  
Espérons que la prochaine MAJ se fasse rapidement ...


----------



## Jérôme9293 (23 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit soucis, j'ai obtenu un MacBook Air très récemment. Il se trouve que mes mail de travail son sur mon dd ext (évite de tout perdre si une machine crache) . J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour afficher les Mail du disque dur sur mon compte mail de l'pplication native d'Apple. 

Merci


----------



## o0pik (2 Novembre 2015)

jeje57155 je te conseille d'attendre la nouvelle màj ios le problème pourrait peut être, être régler grâce à la màj. En espérant t'avoir aider


----------



## jeje57155 (2 Novembre 2015)

o0pik a dit:


> jeje57155 je te conseille d'attendre la nouvelle màj ios le problème pourrait peut être, être régler grâce à la màj. En espérant t'avoir aider



Yes, merci du conseil 
Elle à fait la mise à jour 9.1 mais le soucis est encore présent, je pense qu'elle va devoir attendre encore un peut malheureusement ...


----------



## o0pik (2 Novembre 2015)

Oui la désolé mais je sèche je vois pas trop comment régler ce problème.


----------

